# Toxicology in Vitro



## Alex (16/8/15)

Toxicology in Vitro
Available online 12 July 2015

In Press, Corrected Proof — Note to users




*Development of an in vitro cytotoxicity model for aerosol exposure using 3D reconstructed human airway tissue; application for assessment of e-cigarette aerosol*

Louise Neilsona, , ,
Courtney Mankusb,
David Thornea,
George Jacksonb,
Jason DeBayb,
Clive Mereditha
Under a Creative Commons license
doi:10.1016/j.tiv.2015.05.018
Get rights and content
Open Access
*Highlights*
•
There are currently no standards for the assessment of aerosol emissions _in vitro_.

•
There is a need to develop _in vitro_ biological techniques for the analysis of aerosols.

•
EpiAirway™ tissue model can distinguish between known irritants and non-irritants.

•
E-cigarette aerosols showed little to no cytotoxicity compared with cigarette smoke.

•
Using an aggressive puffing regime, e-cigarette aerosol showed little cytotoxicity.

*Abstract*
Development of physiologically relevant test methods to analyse potential irritant effects to the respiratory tract caused by e-cigarette aerosols is required. This paper reports the method development and optimisation of an acute _in vitro_ MTT cytotoxicity assay using human 3D reconstructed airway tissues and an aerosol exposure system. The EpiAirway™ tissue is a highly differentiated _in vitro_ human airway culture derived from primary human tracheal/bronchial epithelial cells grown at the air–liquid interface, which can be exposed to aerosols generated by the VITROCELL® smoking robot. Method development was supported by understanding the compatibility of these tissues within the VITROCELL® system, in terms of airflow (L/min), vacuum rate (mL/min) and exposure time. Dosimetry tools (QCM) were used to measure deposited mass, to confirm the provision of e-cigarette aerosol to the tissues. EpiAirway™ tissues were exposed to cigarette smoke and aerosol generated from two commercial e-cigarettes for up to 6 h. Cigarette smoke reduced cell viability in a time dependent manner to 12% at 6 h. E-cigarette aerosol showed no such decrease in cell viability and displayed similar results to that of the untreated air controls. Applicability of the EpiAirway™ model and exposure system was demonstrated, showing little cytotoxicity from e-cigarette aerosol and different aerosol formulations when compared directly with reference cigarette smoke, over the same exposure time.

*Keywords*

Cytotoxicity;
E-cigarettes;
Aerosol;
EpiAirway™;
_In vitro_;
Human airway
Link to study: http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0887233315001228

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Andre (16/8/15)

Very good news imo, thanks @Alex.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

